

NY judge denies Apple Inc. request in e-books case - Suraj-Sun
http://news.yahoo.com/ny-judge-denies-apple-inc-request-e-books-195246936.html

======
Sauer_Kraut
From the article: 'The judge said she wasn't ready to rule on the government's
suggested remedies to eliminate antitrust behavior. She seemed dismayed as she
noted that the publishers and Apple seemed to express together their
opposition to some government recommendations, "reflecting a seriously
continuing danger of collusion."'

I do not blame her, Apple along with others are behaving more and more
petulant as not many are putting up resistance. I would love a good hard look
at how market favors are given to firms like Apple for 'work' rendered back to
the US federal government.

Didn't some hardware sales block recently get overruled by Commander in Chief
Barack H. Obama, 44th President of the United States? Interesting reasoning
used, if I recall.

